# Free Betta drawings



## serenebeauty (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi, i have decided to begin drawing again and would love to draw some Bettas. they will probably end up being with a fine tip sharpie or pencil with water colors.


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

OOH! Can't wait to see them! Why not draw your betta's first? Then possible upload them so I can look and wish I could draw ^^


----------



## prismthebetta (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is my betta Prism if you would like to draw him! 
I love drawing and painting too


----------



## serenebeauty (Mar 27, 2013)

heres a picture of my new male( he has yet to be named)








and here is my painting (no matter how many times i uploaded it still ended up being upsidedown sorry)


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Could you do Buddy for me?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could I have one of Ponyo please?


----------

